# Happy chocolate bunnies easter to all bunnies !



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

pinched pic from dog forum sid member...

may all our bunnies be pleased they are not in the pot this easter as we eat chocolate bunnies !


----------



## Eevee (Mar 29, 2013)

Happy easter to one and all! Rabbits are the perfect symbol of this time of year according to old traditions, so we are all blessed to share our lives with them!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Happy Easter.


----------

